
Pinocchio: Nearly Practical Verifiable Computation [pdf] - alanfranzoni
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/180286/pinocchio.pdf
======
alanfranzoni
See also:

[http://www.ece.umd.edu/~cpap/course/enee759l/pdf/Pres1-pinoc...](http://www.ece.umd.edu/~cpap/course/enee759l/pdf/Pres1-pinocchio.pdf)

[https://vimeo.com/151160625](https://vimeo.com/151160625)

